# Gnome 3.6.2 - panel

## carrl_

Witam,

mam problem ze zbyt dużymi odstępami między ikonami w obszarze powiadomień w trybie fallback. W dconfie ustawione mam na 'small' . Próbowałem

również zmienić w pliku:

/usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css

 *Quote:*   

> .panel-button {
> 
>     -natural-hpadding: 12px;

 

na:

 *Quote:*   

> .panel-button {
> 
>     -natural-hpadding: 6px;

 

Screenshot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/panelkj.png

Niestety żadna zmiana nie skutkuje pożądanym efektem. Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------

